# Patches in gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r1 conflicting with XFS?

## rachaef

Many of you will have probably received the following message from the gentoo-announce mailing list. Am I getting this right, is the XFS patch conflicting with some of the patches included in the kernel? If yes, is there a workaround? Would be a pity if I couldn't use my XFS based system with the preempt/low latency kernel.

rachaef

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've just released a brand-new gentoo-sources kernel.  Desktop users
> ...

 

----------

## klieber

 *rachaef wrote:*   

> Am I getting this right, is the XFS patch conflicting with some of the patches included in the kernel? If yes, is there a workaround? 

 

Yes, you're getting that right.  Not sure if there's a work-around, but try searching the gentoo mailing list.  There's been extensive discussion on the list about precisely this topic.

--kurt

----------

## Guest

Thanks, I should have thought of searching the mailing list myself.

Well, I'm planning on reinstalling the whole system anyway, as I screwed a few things up, so I could just switch to ext3 for the time being. I guess on a desktop machine the advantages of xfs are worth being exchanged for the preempt and low latency patches.

rachaef

----------

## bob_t

I use XFS and I want to use the new kernel....I also don't want to reformat, as I have everything the way I like it now, and it is a time-consuming pain.

Has anyone had any success with a recovery disk like RIP that can convert between formats?  Here's a readme for the latest:

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/system/recovery/rip-51.readme.txt

Why couldn't I just boot this and then run, e.g. 

```
convertfs /dev/hdaX xfs ext3
```

or whatever?  Or am I just being naive to think that something this simple would work?

----------

## klieber

 *bob_t wrote:*   

> Or am I just being naive to think that something this simple would work?

 

All you really have to do is move the data off the partition you want to reformat, reformat that partition and move the data back.  Modify /etc/fstab and you should be done.  It's not the easiest thing in the world, but it certainly doesn't require you to recompile all your gentoo apps.

--kurt

----------

